# Case Review - Elago Flip Case



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

The Flip Case is a unique case that has not been as popular until now. Thanks to the Galaxy S3 Flip Cases have been on the rise. Elago has put together their own interpretation of a Flip Case and in my opinion Elago is fluent with the design. Elago take the best of both worlds of the Slim Fit case and combines it with a Leather Flip Cover. Elago leaves you with a finishing touch by including a HD Film Screen Protector and MicroFiber Cloth.

PROS:

The first thing to notice as soon as you take the case out of the box is the soft leather touch of the cover. The leather cover feels great and looks elegant. The black color compliments the white phone. Elago includes attention to detail with the precise cut outs for the camera, volume rocker and power button. The cut outs look very professional and finished. The Slim Fit case is durable and usures that the phone will be protected against scrapes, scratches and minor falls. The inside of the cover has a nice felt touch which will keep any scratches off the screen in case a screen protector is not installed.

The functionality of the case is great. There are some suspicions that a flip case may not be as easy to use as a typical case would be like. Even to my surprise the Flip Case is comfortable, easy to use and in some respect adds to the experience of using the device. The cover flips to the back with ease and is comfortable in either hand. Texting and browsing through the device is just as easy to use as if there was not a cover in the back. I discovered that with the cover flipped to the back it raises the phone forward a little bit which in a sense makes it easier to text with two hands. The volume rocker does not have a cut out for the leather material but is still functional by feel out the buttons. While on a call the cover does not hinder from the experience of the phone call. Simple flip open, answer and close. The tech put into the material will keep the case looking great all the time. The material is oil, dust and dirt resistant. Overall, the functionality is just fine.

CONS:

Depending on what your preference is, the cover might fell like its in the way and may have to get used to it. The volume rocker is technically not accessible though the leather cover (but can still feel the buttons through the leather). If you are in the market for rugged major drop protection, this case may not give the hardcore protection. This case does however protect for normal everyday use. There is no fastener to keep the cover in place; for example no buckle, velcro or magnet. But the cover does stay in place for the most part and in my opinion the only "fastener" that would not take away from the design would a light magnent.

VERDICT:

Elago has done a great job designing this case. This is one of my personal favorites of the Galaxy S3 case line up. The case looks great, feels professional and the quality is top notch. I would recommend this case for anyone that like attention. I believe this case will turn some heads and cause people to ask questions of "what kind of case and phone is that?" This case is for the one that wants style, elegance and protection all in one.

YouTube


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Try the UAG cases if you want head turners


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> Try the UAG cases if you want head turners


I'll check it out. Link?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

JKBane said:


> I'll check it out. Link?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


http://www.urbanarmorgear.com/collections/samsung


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> Try the UAG cases if you want head turners


Those cases look like tanks!


----------

